# Canada wants more PhD graduates



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada intends to accept up to 1,000 international PhD students per year as permanent residents through its Federal Skilled Worker Programme, it has been announced. ‘Doctoral graduates play a unique role in the economy. They drive research, encourage innovation and pass on their knowledge through teaching and quite simply, Canada needs more of them,’ said [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada wants more PhD graduates...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Editor said:


> Canada intends to accept up to 1,000 international PhD students per year as permanent residents through its Federal Skilled Worker Programme, it has been announced. ‘Doctoral graduates play a unique role in the economy. They drive research, encourage innovation and pass on their knowledge through teaching and quite simply, Canada needs more of them,’ said [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Canada wants more PhD graduates...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


Seems like a good idea to me. Phd candidates might not make as much as MBA or LLB graduates, but these are the sort of immigrants that countries should be trying to attract and will add to the prestige and standings of leading Canadian universities and businesses if they are able to stay and contribute. Canada will probably be able to profit from a brain drain that is unfortunately occuring in the EU right now - Your gain, our loss!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

According to an article in the Belgian newspaper 'De Tijd' last weekend, Canada has more international students than the US! 
It stated


> “Zo’n 130.000 buitenlandse studenten gingen vorig academiejaar in Canada naar school, in de VS waren dat er zelfs bijna 700.000.”


= 130,000 international students in Canada, 700,000 in the USA.
But there are not even 35 million inhabitants in Canada, and there are about 312 million Americans. So you should expect to see >1 million international students in the US...
Don’t think attracting Phd students will be a problem. 
And it’s logic that we allow them to stay, because the country also invested money in their education.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

EVHB said:


> According to an article in the Belgian newspaper 'De Tijd' last weekend, Canada has more international students than the US!
> It stated
> = 130,000 international students in Canada, 700,000 in the USA.
> But there are not even 35 million inhabitants in Canada, and there are about 312 million Americans. So you should expect to see >1 million international students in the US...
> ...


Interesting analysis! I read that the UK has around 300,000 international students with a population of about 63 Million. That is pretty similar to Canada's ratio.

I take night language classes at a university in Brussels and am always surprised at how many different langauges I hear in the halls when I go there and have met people there from all over the world, especially from Italy, Switzerland and Luxembourg. It would be interesting to hear how many foreign students are here overall. 

As to the US, I think that it will never compete with the other countries or be as attractive a destination for a number of reasons, such as the fact that most of the prestigious schools there are private and thus prohibitively expensive, and countries such as the UK, Canada, Germany and so on have actual ways that skilled immigrants can remain after they study. 

That being said, check this post out from the Australia forum about students taking cookery and hairdressing courses just to get permanent residency there, and then immediately dropping those professions and working in business or whatever it is that they really wanted to do:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-huge-drop-international-applications.html

I am glad that countries are starting to stampt out this kind of abuse since it hurts both the search for actual chefs and hairdressers to fill shortages and makes a mockery of those who immigrate legitimately and have something to offer to the country by completely sidestepping the normal vetting process.


----------



## pwdunn (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a PhD and my opinion is that there are already too many people with PhDs. If Canada wants 1000 paying PhD programs to come here, it's likely to make it so that they don't have to lay off professors and close programs. There is a huge education bubble. Something like 8000 PhD's in the United states do jobs like waiters and waitresses or parking lot attendants.

Then I've also seen how folks come from other countries and do their PhD's here, and then take the few academic jobs available in Canada and US, because these folks represent racial diversity. It is a farce that takes away jobs from hard working Canadians. But then I guess, if the foreigners are paying for the programs because they make up the bulk of paying students, why shouldn't they also get most of the jobs in the University?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

But I can imagine that a Phd in English limits your options, in comparison to a Phd in Bioinformatics?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

EVHB said:


> But I can imagine that a Phd in English limits your options, in comparison to a Phd in Bioinformatics?


Nothing against humanities or social science degree holders (I studied PPE!), but I definitely had in mind engineering and scientific fields when I thought that this was a good idea and not History or English phds. 

On a different note, does Canada have a shortage of high school level professors teaching hard sciences and mathematics? That's an issue in the Uk currently and I think they are trying to convince more UK residents to study those subjects and become science or maths teachers by offering really high starting salaries in comparison with other subjects. There's a reason that foreign engineers are in demand in the EU and other western countries and I think that it is down to not enough of us studying the relevant foundation subjects intensely enough in school and becoming interested in pursuing these subjects at degree level.


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

1.my wife doing PHD in Management subject more then 1 yr completd but less then 2 yr i think also she is doing from INDIAN institue

2. how IELTS score required for her any idea..


see is eligible to apply
guide me


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

well I would like to know how exactly the "scoring system has changed " ( to which extent). Does anybody know ? Are they assigning more points for PHDs/ Pos Docs ? What are the differences?


----------



## Bryana Butlar (Nov 22, 2011)

DonPomodoro said:


> Seems like a good idea to me. Phd candidates might not make as much as MBA or LLB graduates, but these are the sort of immigrants that countries should be trying to attract and will add to the prestige and standings of leading Canadian universities and businesses if they are able to stay and contribute. Canada will probably be able to profit from a brain drain that is unfortunately occuring in the EU right now - Your gain, our loss!


PhD candidates can make equal money as any other graduate. They can easily get scholarships during their research period, which is an awesome amount. And after finishing the research such candidates would become Senior research fellows, which in most cases is equivalent to scientists. After reaching such a position they need not turn back. So doing a PhD is a long process, but have a sure success.


----------

